# mehr über SWT?



## bröggle (27. Dez 2003)

wo kann ich denn mehr über SWT (Eclipse GUI) erfahren?
Am besten auf deutsch...

Ist das einfacher als AWT oder Swing? oder warum verwendet eclipse diese besondere art von guis?


----------



## AlArenal (27. Dez 2003)

Eclipse verwendet erstmal gar nüscht. Nichtmal Java, wenn man nicht will 

Ich bleibe lieber bei dem Kram, der dokumentiert ist (Swing) und wo ich mich nicht drum kümmern brauch, ob die Oberfläche auch auf jedem OS wie geplant läuft.


----------



## mariopetr (28. Dez 2003)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse verwendet erstmal gar nüscht. Nichtmal Java, wenn man nicht will


das ist auch der grund, warum eclipse eine jvm braucht? oder liegts nur daran das es in java geschrieben wurde?



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bleibe lieber bei dem Kram, der dokumentiert ist (Swing) und wo ich mich nicht drum kümmern brauch, ob die Oberfläche auch auf jedem OS wie geplant läuft.


erstens ist swt dokumentiert (sogar ziehmlich gut), zum 2. musst du dich in jedem fall kuemern das deine applikation auf der zielplatform laeuft, denn nicht fuer alle ist zb java verfuegbar.

@bröggle swt ist zwischen awt und swing einzuordnen, was die komplexitaet angeht. es lehnt sich an die windows api/fc an. der grund warum eclipse es benutzt ist wohl ein mischmasch zwichen der politik von ibm und der tatsavche, das swt aus der hardware mehr herausholen konte (und jetzt wollwen sie nicht alles in swing neu coden)


----------



## AlArenal (28. Dez 2003)

mariopetr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, war unglücklich ausgedrückt. Sollte in die Richtung gehen dass Eclipse nicht automatisch einzig und artig eine Java Entwicklungsumgebung sein muss.



> erstens ist swt dokumentiert (sogar ziehmlich gut), zum



Dann stellen wir mal brauchbare Tutorials, Foren, Leute die sich damit auskennen für Swing und SWT gegenüber und siehe da: Es dürfte für ein Problem schwieriger werden eine Lösung für SWT als für Swing aufzutreiben. 

Ist vielleicht ein wenig eine Geschmacksfrage. Und für meinen Geschmack muss ich mich nciht in noch ein GUI einarbeiten (ebenso wie ich derzeit keinen Sinn darin sehe mich in noch eine Entwicklungsumgebung einzuarbeiten). So schnell wie neue Technologien erscheinen, kann sich einer allein nicht intensiv damit beschäftigen, auch wenn sie alle noch so interessant sind. Da kommt der vom Abi allseits bekannte Mut zur Lücke wieder ins Spiel.

BTW ist SWT für mich eh nebensächlich, da ich nur ab und an mal in Eclipse reinschaue um mir nen groben Überblick über den Stand der Dinge zu verschaffen. Entwickelt wird bei mir derzeit mit NetBeans. 



> 2. musst du dich in jedem fall kuemern das deine applikation auf der zielplatform laeuft, denn nicht fuer alle ist zb java verfuegbar.



Harr-harr.. Und du meinst anschließend auch noch schauen zu müssen, ob es für die infrage kommenden Zieplattformen SWT-Unterstützung gibt, macht dieses Grundproblem des Java-GUI-Developers einfacher?

Ein Problem wird durch ein zusätzliches Problem nicht einfacher zu lösen.


----------



## bröggle (28. Dez 2003)

Jungs nicht streiten...

Mir ging es vorallem darum, dass wenn ich mir selbst kleinere Programme schreibe, ich mir endlich auch mal ne guio dazu bauen will,aber da ich das ganze mit Swing und AWT noch zu komisch finde, dachte ich mir evtl sei SWT ja meine Rettung...


----------



## AlArenal (28. Dez 2003)

In wiefern "komisch"?


----------



## bröggle (28. Dez 2003)

aufwendig umschreibts wohl am besten...


----------



## AlArenal (28. Dez 2003)

Ich glaube da tuin sich GUIs alle nicht viel, denn die Möglichkeiten der verschiedenen GUIs sind ja ziemlich gleich. Einfacher wird die Erstellung lediglich durch passende RAD-Tools.


----------



## bröggle (28. Dez 2003)

so jetzt musst du mir nur noch erklären was ein RAD-Tool ist...^-^


----------



## AlArenal (28. Dez 2003)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so jetzt musst du mir nur noch erklären was ein RAD-Tool ist...^-^



RAD-Tool  = Rapid Application Development Tool, auch Stöpselumgebung genannt. Beser Vertreter im Bereich Java ist sicher der JBuilder, der je nach Ausführung mit einer Menge vorgefertigter Elemente aufwarten kann, sog. Arschabwischerfunktionen.. 

Die Oberfläche kann man sich da ganz easy per Point & Click zusammenstöpseln. Das bieten NetBeans, Eclipse (mit ensprechendem Modul) & Co zwar auch an, aber ich denke so ausgereift wie im JBuilder gibts das sonst nirgens.


----------

